# 2007 VW EOS - Failed Oil Consumption Test - Help Please



## lexus8392 (Mar 24, 2010)

My EOS started burning oil between 20 and 25k miles. I mentioned it to the dealership every oil change (3,000 to 4,000 miles). At first they dismissed it. However, it finally go bad enough that they started an oil consumption test.
They were performing the test by weighing the oil when first put in the car. At the 720 mile mark the car went in and the oil was removed from the car and weighed again. I'm not sure what the difference was but.....the following phone call informed me that the car had failed.
The dealership advised that they wanted to take the engine out of the car and break it down. IF the pistons were oval or egg shaped, they would be replacing the engine. IF the pistons were round, they would replace the rings and put the engine back in the car.
I'm told the pistons "appear" to be round. The dealer is waiting on VW to call them back and confirm what they should do.
I have 35k miles on the car. This means 25K more left on the warranty. The dealership is going to or isn't willing to extend the warranty after all of this work. Which means I'm left with a repair or new engine that could have the same problem AND when it does might very well be out of warranty.
What they are telling me about the round rings doesn't make sense. I have NO smoke, NO smell, NO noise, NO leaks. My experience with rings that are bad or have a gap is that you have some smell or smoke.
I'm concerned about a "new" engine. Is new, really new? Or do I get an engine that they have pulled out of someone elses problem EOS and rebuilt? How do I know\tell?
Obviously, I could go on and on...after 5 mins on the internet it's obvious this is a major problem...where is the recall...has VW learned NOTHING from Toyota....I'll stop now and thank everyone in advance for your help.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 2007 VW EOS - Failed Oil Consumption Test - Help Please (lexus8392)*

Well, "new" means fresh components that will fix the problem. And since they've decided to look into this and you're under warranty, that's good!
I wouldn't worry much. The powertrain warranty is 5 years/100000mi so if there were some mechanical failure you've got that (if...)


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

If it was my car, I would make sure they replace the whole bottom end instead of sticking new rings in there. Generally with such an extensive rebuild, the likelyhood of a dealer tech screwing something up is quite high. Unless they let you inspect the block yourself, to make sure there us no cylinder wall scoring etc, then I wouldn't feel comfortable. 
When VW replaces the bottom end, it shows up preassembled and they scavange the head and other various parts off your old motor.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_If it was my car, I would make sure they replace the whole bottom end instead of sticking new rings in there. 

I think you'd have an extremely hard time getting VW to agree to this. They're only obligated to replace defective parts under warranty, not parts that may be affected later by parts that are defective now.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
I think you'd have an extremely hard time getting VW to agree to this. They're only obligated to replace defective parts under warranty, not parts that may be affected later by parts that are defective now.

It all comes down to whether the cylinder walls are scored... If rings are letting that much oil through, the they most likely have been seized in place and will not rotate around the ring channels as designed. The product of this situation usually is scored cylinder walls, which would "obligate" VW to replace the bottom end.
Hell, I would cross all my fingers and toes to have scoring in this situation so they would break out an unmolested bottom end.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

No such luck - they are replacing the rings only. I'm guessing this will just be the start.


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (lexus1713)*

Given the labor hours involved in tearing your car apart like that, they should be fairly confident the problem was just the rings.
Do you have any other pics?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

car will never be the same....


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_car will never be the same....

















































































































































































































































































































dont listen to this troll.

my guess is that after the works done itll be good as new. plus youve already gotten vwoa's attention once for this car, i doubt they would want it a second time for shoddy tech work.


_Modified by yeayeayea at 8:29 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

trade the car in, once you open up a stock car it will always have issues


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

im surprised they pulled the whole front end to do a re-ring.


----------

